# Neue externe Festplatte - PC bootet manchmal nicht mehr



## merz (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen eine neue ext. Festplatte gekauft (Fujitsu Siemens 1 TB Storagebird 35EV821), die wie ihre Vorgängerin als LW M: angemeldet ist, als backup-Festplatte dient und auch einwandfrei funktioniert.

Leider habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass der PC nicht mehr bootet, wenn er längere Zeit (ca 1 ganzen Tag) ununterbrochen ausgeschaltet war und diese externe Festplatte angeschlossen ist. Sobald ich sie ausschalte, bootet der PC. 
Wenn ich den PC runter- und kurze Zeit später wieder hochfahre, ist es egal, ob die externe Festplatte angeschlossen ist oder nicht.

Mit der alten externen Festplatte (EverTech 250 GB) gab es nie Probleme.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Dank im voraus,
Gruß
Thomas.


----------



## Enumerator (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Da gibt es mehrere mögliche Ursachen. Definiere doch erstmal "nicht mehr booten" - wo macht er denn halt?

Gruß
Enum


----------



## merz (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Enumerator,
nach dem Einschalten erscheint zunächst das "Intel Pentium 4"-Logo, danach das MS-Logo, er rattert auch ganz normal und scheint hochzufahren, aber nach einigen Sek ist Stillstand.
Stelle ich die ext Festplatte aus, geht das Hochfahren nach wenigen Sek weiter.
Gruß Thomas.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Und was ist wenn Du einfach mal länger abwartest?

Meine Erfahrung ist: um so grösser der Datenträger, um so länger dauert die "Initialsierung" (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal so ).
Beispiel:
Stecke ich meinen 4GB USB-Stick in meinen DVD-Rekorder, geht es fix.
Setcke ich meinen 16GB USB-Stick ein, dauert es schon etwas länger.
Stecke ich meine 1TB USB-Fetplatte ein, kann ich sprichwörtlich erstmal in ruhe schei**en gehen.
Bis die Festplatte bereit steht, vergehen bestimmt so 10-15 Minuten.

Ein DVD-Rekorder ist zwar kein PC, aber evtl. dauert es bei Dir ja auch einfach nur länger.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

